# Texture ceilings



## fcsoldier (Jan 24, 2008)

I just put on texture ceilings, I used this stuff at lowes you just roll on. All went well then I ran into a problem. How do I do my cut? I have the whole ciling done cept 2ins of cut. Can anyone tell me what I can use to get the popcorn look like the rest of the ceiling has now?


----------



## slamman190 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you taped and poly'd the walls, you should be able to roll flush to the wall.

Or next time use a texture sprayer.

Hand held aerosol might work.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I did one years ago, best I remember it was kind of like a refined clobbing method with a brush. Turned out okay, but very messy.
Reminds me of the time I tried one of those popcorn touch up rattle cans,,,,,,,,BIG MISTAKE, it was in a bathroom and everything in there got hit with fragements!!
Sage


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

fcsoldier,
1st go to Lowes and ask for help! See if they have any tricks to fix this. I agree w/ slamman, but not helpful for this project I presume. Not sure it will work, but try and cut the same size napped cover to 2" and put it on a 3" frame and see if you can cut it in that way. Sounds crazy even as I type, but worth a shot maybe.

Next job use this or bigger.....
http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/TexSprayRTX650


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

You could tape a line on the wall, then use a small knife and trowel the material tight to the tape, then take a foam corner roller and roll over the troweled material to even it out. Then pull your tape. Should have done this before rolling the rest of the ceiling.
Cheers


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so how did you fix your problem?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good God! Why didn't you use a hopper gun if you were trying to apply a "popcorn" ceiling texture? 

As far as damage control, if you rolled texture on the entire ceiling, then you should be able to roll out that two inch gap. Cut the roller down if that's what it takes.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

A painter needs a hopper gun even if you only use it every five years.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Wagner makes a cheap little hand held hopper. I think that they cost around $50. Good investment for next time.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DMax

I have a question on LEED certification, but I will start a new thread to avoid hijackery.


----------

